# Hello from Clonesdirect!



## clonesdirect (Dec 8, 2008)

We just want to say "HI" and introduce ourselves to the rollitup community.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahaha i smell controversy already...........welcome.


----------



## barrgemike (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## clonesdirect (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome you two. And MK don't worry it's all good. I hope not to cause any controversies.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 8, 2008)

Let see some pics!


----------



## tckfui (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds fun, cant find the site though 
welcome


----------



## specialkayme (Dec 8, 2008)

That's assuming that there is a site to find.


----------



## clonesdirect (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Special K...you're exactly right. I didn't mean to have my screen name be misleading at all. I let you all know if there's something brewing around here...


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

clonesdirect said:


> Thanks Special K...you're exactly right. I didn't mean to have my screen name be misleading at all. I let you all know if there's something brewing around here...


lol, I was certain you were pitching some cool new company, clonesdirect is a great name for a company!


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

damn that is a good name for a company, yoink, mine now, already bought the domain bitches!!!


----------



## specialkayme (Dec 8, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> damn that is a good name for a company, yoink, mine now, already bought the domain bitches!!!


I'm sure clonesdirect is glad to give you the idea. Haha.

But I must ask, if you arn't really planning on selling or delivering clones, what's with the name? Just have a whole bunch of clones on hand? Or do you supply to your local dispence.?


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 8, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> I'm sure clonesdirect is glad to give you the idea. Haha.
> 
> But I must ask, if you arn't really planning on selling or delivering clones, what's with the name? Just have a whole bunch of clones on hand? Or do you supply to your local dispence.?


There's a ton you could do with that name, it's so catchy, like Frames Direct. The idea of selling clones intrigues me, but seems impractical. Far better to be a reseller of cloning equipment and hydroponic systems, but that's my opinion.


----------



## clonesdirect (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a few ideas but it isn't good ettiquette to start pitching sales in the forums-it comes across as spam. We might be looking to speak with the admin about some possibilities. That's all I'm obliged to say right now...


----------



## clonesdirect (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm an old timer from back in the overgrow days. Just wanted to let some of you now I'm not some rookie with a scheme up my sleeve. The answers to the other questions are Yes and Yes. We're well known in the SoCal Med scene but we've set up shop in Rotterdam now.


----------



## specialkayme (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool, it's always awesome to find a fellow Overgrow refugee. Welcome!

BTW, generally speaking, while I think it is awesome how you are going about this, the right way and all, the admins really frown upon setting up anything for sale on here. That's evenatually how overgrow got shut down. Good luck though, I personally would love to find a good clone dealer, never bought them myself, but always wanted to.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 8, 2008)

hello...

your name sucked me in here like the rest of em...

clonesdirect would be cool...

theres bayareacannabis.com which is kind of like an erb craigslist


----------



## Khemi (Dec 8, 2008)

> theres bayareacannabis.com which is kind of like an erb craigslist


 http://www.bayareacannabis.org/index.htm






One of Bayareacannabis's Original Cloners Tbud, was robbed Wednesday night by a competing cloner ( Qualitykings ). It is reported the Chuck at Qualitykings clones setup a meeting Wednesday night to get some items from Tbud. While talking about things, they were friends for over 2 years, Chucks cousin of Fairfield, Ca came from behind and put a 9MM to Tbud's head and said "give me your keys". They took his keys and product, worth $5600 and left. As they walked away they threw Tbud's keys into a nearby bush. "It was the the scariest thing that has ever happened to us" reports Tbud's wife, who was sitting in the passenger seat. " It was so unpredicted, we have been friends for along time". 

The proceeds were going to the Bayareacannabis site to assist in keeping the free site alive. The site depends on donations and selling ad extensions to keep things running but during these depression times the site is also having financial hard times. "Even as the site quadruples in the site's user and visitor base, donations have all but stopped leaving the site with a bleak outlook about it's future" reports the site's owner. 

The generous act by Tbud to help out by donating all the proceeds to the site was all in vain. "This has not only put me in a bad financial situation but the site really needed this to keep alive" says Tbud. "I did what I could but Chuck, ( owner of Qualitykings ), had an entirely different agenda. This was a planned setup from the start. We relay on our trusted friends to keep us safe not rob us." 

Without his donation Bayareacannabis is in for a rocky Christmas. You, the reader, can help out in many ways. If anyone has knowledge of where Chuck from Quality clones can be located please contact us at [email protected] so this crime against all of us can be brought to the authorities. We all still have rights the protection under the law. We are licensed and legal for doing what we do... helping. Secondly, you can donate to the site and help as it has helped you all out. 

We are paving a new road in history with this new community. Don't let it stop. We all need to do our part as the site is doing there's. Are you doing yours? It's nice to just take but this is the time to give and give generously. Give with your time to help solve this crime against all of us and give to the site that has made this all possible, free of demands, flagging, poor restrictive rules and people that just don't understand the Medical cannabis patients. Hang in there Tbud and thank you for your efforts. 

Update: Sources are reporting the phone # being used to setup trouble is 707-712-6317. It appears to be a metro # which is known for it's anonymity due to it's lack of needed identification to open an account. He also is using [email protected]. Be careful out there and keep up the good work guys. All tips are deleted alone with your identity. All sources will never be mentioned. 

*This type of shit is SO bad for the legalization movement. When guns and violence is tied in too dispensaries and what not.. not good. *


----------



## clonesdirect (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes I agree that the crap like that makes it bad for all. I've been in contact with the admins. I definitely don't want to stir up things. 

I stumbled across riu a couple of months ago was surprised at the membership. I had spent most of my time on Weedtracker and icmag.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup. 

To all members here, a friendly reminder that there is no selling or soliciting here unless otherwise approved by Rollitup himself. Please respect that.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the Michigan franchise. VV


----------



## specialkayme (Dec 8, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Welcome to Rollitup.
> 
> To all members here, a friendly reminder that there is no selling or soliciting here unless otherwise approved by Rollitup himself. Please respect that.


Exactly, I was wondering how long it would be before admin stepped in here to remind us.

I must admit though Chiceh, while it was a well suited reminder, your wording made it sound as if 'Rollitup' is an actual person .... kinda like Big Brother. Haha.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 8, 2008)

Rollitup is an actual person (at least as far as most of us are concerned), and he shall be referred to as such... or else!!!


----------



## specialkayme (Dec 8, 2008)

tckfui said:


> Rollitup is an actual person (at least as far as most of us are concerned), and he shall be referred to as such... or else!!!


He had one hell of a mother if the only name he got was Rollitup .... that's assuming that he had a mother, and wasn't conceived through divinity or immaculate conception ...

Oh shit, I've said too much ..... they're probably coming for me now .....


----------



## Haar (Dec 9, 2008)

Rodderdam ?

I haven't been there yet maybe next year.

Chao


----------

